# left hand drive to right hand conversion



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

hi all
anyone got any idears iv got a left hand drive new shape fiat ducato 2.8jtd was thinking of changing to right hand drive any comments welcome 
although not a full qualified mechanic i no my stuff engines wiring etc but these new setups are abit wild on the igniton side of things.
not like a normal diesel engine older transit etc if it was one of them i wouldn't even put a posting up and would do in a day but i don't want to open a can of worms.
dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very Very very Expensive all the relevent parts would have to be obtained including electrical harneses, Dash, Steering componants ,Brake componants,Etc Etc Etc I would say a non starter on finacial grounds
Do it in a Day?? Try a week with full worshop, tools, and two expert fitters 8O 8O 8O 8O 
Geo


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Suggest you buy a new RHD vehicle for all the hassle and expense it will cause!!!!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi teder

Totally impractical and uneconomical, forget it.

But why do you want to change it?

Last time we had a poll on this site 70% or thereabouts voted that they preferred LHD. Now that result was probably weighted because more folk here than average are accustomed to LHD vans but still calls into question why you would want to do it.


----------



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

answer to all responses first i know i can do a transite in a long day abit of messing in the next 

would buy a written of van waste only as i run a towtruck commany have connections in the right place 

also i got my motorhome cheap 2002 new shape hpi clear 25000 on clock drive lovely was built buy swift special order as swift build uk RHD etc

6 birth u shaped 630l weight for it 17.000 nothing wrong only LHD as brown hill got one at 25000 got mine cheap so if anyone wants to give me 21 for it i might be tempted.

only thing got me going was i clipped a mirror the other night although the guy on the other side was over my line of the road still if i was RHD it would not of happened just abit nerve on gaps where as in RHD don't slow down for 6.6 post even in large elwb vans tow truck etc etc driven large vehicles all my life don't even own a car as i don't like them to small low my car is a van.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

*LHD*

I STRIPPED THE COMPLETE DASH OUT MY NEW FIAT ON MY HOBBY LHD TO FIND YOU WOULD HAVE TO CUT THE BULKHEAD OUT OF THE SHELL AND WELD A NEW ONE IN IF YOU LIFT BONNET YOU WILL NOTICE THAT THE HEATER SUCTION SECTION OF THE BULKHEAD IS HANDED AND THEIR IS NO WERE TO REFIT BRAKE MASTER CYLINDER ECT
THEY MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THE VEHICLE IS MADE FOR BOTH WITH POSITIONS FOR BOTH HANBRAKE SPEEDOS AND WIPERS FOR LEFT AND RIGHT HAND DRIVE BUT THE SHELLS ARE DIFFERENT


----------



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for that its a defanat no no then never mind ill get used to it its ok on large roads just the tinny ones that im not sure of like in devon etc


----------



## 95157 (May 1, 2005)

8O Why on earth would you want to change it to a RHD? I've had LHD vehicles for years and love 'em! I tried to get my new AutoTrail in LHD but couldn't. I drive LHD in the UK with no problems 'cos I'm used to the roads and find it a boon in Europe when I have enough to think about driving on the "wrong" side of the road! 8O


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

I was involved in a Left to Right hand drive conversion on a Fiat Spider back in the early 90s. It was quite easy really but the hardest part was sourcing the parts.


----------

